# FS: Msi b450 tomahawk max ii amd ryzen



## chetansha (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi All,
Want to sell as under
1. Model number and details: msi b450 tomahawk Max ii
2. Date of purchase: nov 13
3. Reason for sale: bought as stand by
4. Warranty details: 3 years from date of invoicing 
5. *Expected Price: 10,000.00
6. *Location of Seller: Coimbatore
Board is brand new, seal pack, box was opened to check contents. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201205/9953679047e43507d15170bd992f93de.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201205/de5e9942894622a527099ebe6697a23d.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201205/67a4ccfe54d0cac820aa158495dc4509.jpg

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2020)

Please upload clear picture of the board.


----------



## chetansha (Dec 5, 2020)

RCuber said:


> Please upload clear picture of the board.


Board is inside the plastic bag, and i haven't even opened that seal. See the 1st pic. And i dont want to break the seal as some buyers may want it unopened. 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Dec 5, 2020)

Msi tomahawk 



https://imgur.com/a/8i71Xzl


Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2020)

Since you have opened the seal of the box anyway, might as well remove the board as well so that we can see what the board looks like. At least so that if anyone buys it, they can compare the board with the pic.

Edit: Just a suggestion though. Not forcing you to do that.


----------



## chetansha (Dec 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Since you have opened the seal of the box anyway, might as well remove the board as well so that we can see what the board looks like. At least so that if anyone buys it, they can compare the board with the pic.
> 
> Edit: Just a suggestion though. Not forcing you to do that.


the bord is visible thru the packing, model number etc., also posted Hi res pic.


----------



## chetansha (Dec 8, 2020)

Board sold locally. Mods can please close the thread.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------

